

Facebook’s Groupon-Like Service Goes Global - bakbak
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2011/01/31/facebooks-groupon-like-service-goes-global/

======
bpeters
The post asks the question "could ‘Facebook Deals’ be the app that kills
Groupon?" I believe they are both going after separate things. Facebook wants
users to check-in and explore their world through the Facebook portal and by
doing this you get rewarded with little perks (deals). However, Groupon wants
users to explore their world cheaper. They offer deals to services and
products not known about before.

Groupon = Explore A new World.

Facebook = Take advantage of a world already explored.

